# BE Seminar ideas.



## Renny (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in my final semester engineering (E&C), I have chosen AMD's fusion architecture as my seminar topic,

What do you guys think  ? Any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

Good but these things are not well received.


----------



## Renny (Feb 20, 2012)

^Meaning? Do you have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it technical seminar or general.(general means any thing about life values for eg)


----------



## Renny (Feb 21, 2012)

^Technical.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> ^Meaning? Do you have any suggestions? Thanks



I gave my seminar on Unified Shader Model, guess, no one understood anything.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 12, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I'm in my final semester engineering (E&C), I have chosen AMD's fusion architecture as my seminar topic,
> 
> .
> What do you guys think  ? Any suggestions?



.
.
Can you spare me a softcopy of your work?
I too am an engineering student, 4th year after this summer semister exam, Electronics and Telecom.


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I'm in my final semester engineering (E&C), I have chosen AMD's fusion architecture as my seminar topic,
> 
> What do you guys think  ? Any suggestions?




good topic actually I have given my seminar on AMD PHENOM


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 14, 2012)

Internet Advertising, Digital Marketing, Mobile Advertisement Technologies........ bread and butter for google, facebook etc..
Was my seminar..btw!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2012)

NoSQL, but then that's a CS/IT topic.


----------

